# Howdy from FL



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome ! Where at in Fl are you?
Cute horses.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks! And I live in Milton, up towards Jay.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats cool,not to far from me.
What do you do with the horses like riding wise ?


----------



## DontforgetJessica (Nov 15, 2009)

hi! Im new too. and also I wanted to say thanks for joining my website


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Eylo! =D Lots of Floridians on here


----------



## Fancy (Nov 15, 2009)

Lucara said:


> Eylo! =D Lots of Floridians on here


Yay for Floridians



lacyloo said:


> Thats cool,not to far from me.
> What do you do with the horses like riding wise ?


Really? Where are you? I could always use new trail buddies lol
Right now I am just training and trail riding. And trying to figure out what I want to show my gelding in.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Jennings. (Hamilton county)


----------



## Fancy (Nov 15, 2009)

I have no clue where that is :/


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

lol I goggled Milton but I thought it was closer :/ Guess not


----------



## Fancy (Nov 15, 2009)

Well darn  I got excited for nothing lol 

So what is the general atmosphere here? The other forum I'm on tend to get a bit nasty.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hi there welcome to the HF!! Your horses are adorable . This forum is great for information and building relationships. Make yourself at home. If you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to ask or let a moderator know. Pleasure to have you here!


----------



## Fancy (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you so much! Everyone seems so friendly


----------

